# is there name base recording on 942



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

I am new to this forum and a lot of the terms so bear with me. I am a dish customer and I bought a 
Viore 42 plasma HD so now I need a HD receiver. I ordered a 921 I am not happy with it and decides to up grade to the 942 (also the remote did not work) what a hassle any way.

Does the 942 have a recording option that is like the season pass in :grin: Tivo?

Thanks Bill


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

yes, search the forum here for more info. There is no "suggest" feature like Tivo, but you can search and record by name/partial name.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Look above:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39891

Hint: Use the search feature of your browser and search on "name".


----------



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks to all of you
Bill


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to the site!!! hope you stay a while.


----------

